# Arco Arun



## Old Cunarder (Sep 5, 2007)

Can anyone explain why the collision of the Arco Arun, with 14 moored yachts in the River Medway, is not on the list of current investigations on the MAIB website?
This accident could have been fatal, surely there should be a full investigation as to why this ship was able to collide with these moored yachts damaging one beyond repair?


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Took a little run down from Thunderbolt Pier to Hoo and back last weekend. I pointed out to my wife the large gap in the MYC moorings followed by a gaggle of mooring buoys all in a bunch and also the three (or was it four) yachts that still have no masts but have been moved to alternate moorings.
She looked around and spotted the port hand marker buoy and asked where the starboard one was thinking that maybe the ship had taken it out. I said that there never was one and with wonderful feminine logic she said "Well no wonder the ship ran out of the channel"


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources.cfm?file=/arco arun.pdf
ARCO ARUN off Broadness Point, River Thames on 13 October 1998 FILE: MAIB 1/6/106 Marine Accident Investigation Branch Carlton House Carlton Place Southampton

Google ARCO ARUN and the reports available for download.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

pilot said:


> www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources.cfm?file=/arco arun.pdf
> ARCO ARUN off Broadness Point, River Thames on 13 October 1998 FILE: MAIB 1/6/106 Marine Accident Investigation Branch Carlton House Carlton Place Southampton
> 
> Google ARCO ARUN and the reports available for download.


Wrong incident! That was over fifteen years ago, on the Thames not the Medway. So the question of why there has been no MAIB investigation still stands.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Could be that there was a Port Authority Investigation with MCA involvement. Then not deemed worthy by MAIB of them taking up the incident? The Competent Harbour Authority would know. Have known this happen if no injuries, pollution or major damage to commercial tonnage incurred.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

As I understand it, Medway Ports harbour master is based in Liverpool nowadays. Presumably because it makes it easier for him to ignore happenings like this.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

I resisted the impulse to be cynical...............


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

You are a better man than I.


----------

